# Skill 350/375 ab TBC!



## Xysan (20. Dezember 2006)

Hio Leute 

Weiss jemand ab welchem Level man in TBC die neuen Berufe bis 350/375 erlernen kann? Ich habe mittlerweile gelesen/gehört das das von 55 wo man wohl die neue Welt betreten kann bis lvl 65 gehen soll und bin nun ein bischen verunsichert. 
danke mal im vorraus.


----------



## ZAM (20. Dezember 2006)

Die Meisterstufen bis 375 bekommt man schon recht früh - Stufe 60 (300 Fertigkeitspunkte vorausgesetzt). Ich kann nicht sagen ob man sie auch schon früher erlernen kann, aber vor Stufe 58 sollte man sich eh nicht in die Gebiete wagen.


----------



## dextreem (5. Juli 2007)

hiho, wie skille ich lederverarbeitung ab 350 weiter?
geht das nur über die teueren rezepte oder auch irgendwie anders??
kann mir vllt noch ein anderer lehrer was beibringen??
der großmeister nur bis skill 335 und der elementarlerer erst wieder mit 375. muss ich mir ketzt alles per rezepte hochskillen???

sry, für die völlig incorrekte Grammattik, bin grad ziemlich im stress


----------



## Isegrim (5. Juli 2007)

dextreem schrieb:


> hiho, wie skille ich lederverarbeitung ab 350 weiter?
> geht das nur über die teueren rezepte oder auch irgendwie anders??
> kann mir vllt noch ein anderer lehrer was beibringen??
> der großmeister nur bis skill 335 und der elementarlerer erst wieder mit 375. muss ich mir ketzt alles per rezepte hochskillen???
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juli 2007)

Xysan schrieb:


> Hio Leute
> 
> Weiss jemand ab welchem Level man in TBC die neuen Berufe bis 350/375 erlernen kann? Ich habe mittlerweile gelesen/gehört das das von 55 wo man wohl die neue Welt betreten kann bis lvl 65 gehen soll und bin nun ein bischen verunsichert.
> danke mal im vorraus.





ZAM schrieb:


> Die Meisterstufen bis 375 bekommt man schon recht früh - Stufe 60 (300 Fertigkeitspunkte vorausgesetzt). Ich kann nicht sagen ob man sie auch schon früher erlernen kann, aber vor Stufe 58 sollte man sich eh nicht in die Gebiete wagen.


Berufe über > 300 kann man in der Scherbenwelt ab L 50 lernen. Ausreichen tut dazu ein Skill von 295. Also im Prinzip dann, wenn man beim letzten Lehrer alles gelernt hat.
Ich habe zur Zeit einen L 50 Char der mit Verzauberkunst schon bei 320 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür gibts doch nette Magier bzw. Hexer die einen mal schnell in die Scherbenwelt bringen können^^
Will man das nicht, dann kann man die Scherbenwelt selbstständig ab L 58 betreten.


----------

